# G4 démarre difficilement et s'éteint tout seul



## JB (22 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un G4 Quicksilver 933 MHz, 1,25 Go, 2 HD interne et lecteur/Graveur  CD (pas DVD).

Depuis quelques temps, lorsque je veux le démarrer, je dois appuyer 3 fois sur le bouton de démarrage :
- la première fois il semble démarrer pendant une ou 2 secondes (ventilateur se lance, lumière du bouton aussi), puis ventilo et lumière s'éteigne bien que je maintienne le doigt appuyé sur le bouton.
- la seconde fois, (une ou 2 sec après), je rappuie sur le bouton qui s'éclaire un instant et s'eteint tout de suite sans lancer ventilateur.
- la 3ème fois, (où j'appuie en maintenant appuyé le bouton quelques secondes également), il démarre enfin normalement.

En parallèle, lorsque je le met en veille, il finit par s'éteindre tout seul au bout de quelques heures et si je veux le sortir de veille entre temps, il essaie et s'eteint avant d'avoir repris son activité (ventilateur se relance, puis s'arrête).

Et de plus en plus souvent, il s'éteint tout seul. Au début, j'ai l'impression que ça arrivait lorsque faisait tourner longtemps une application lourde (genre iMovie HD), mais maintenant, ça arrive plus vite avec des applis genre iTunes ou DentiFreeX+VLC (donc qui consomment aussi mais pas autant qu'iMovie).

J'ai déjà redémarré en appuyant sur le bouton reset de la façade, en zappant la PRAM...

Que faire ? Changer la pile interne ? Changer d'alimentation (mais là, je ne suis pas sûr que ça vaille le coup) ? D'autres idées ?

Merci de votre aide,

JB


----------



## Invité (22 Novembre 2008)

Normalement pour ce genre de problème il faut faire un reset PMU.
Le bouton se trouve à côté de la pile je crois.
En règle générale, il faut :
débrancher l'ordi 
appuyer sur le dit bouton
attendre au moins 10s avant de rebrancher l'ordi
démarrer.


----------



## gautik94 (22 Novembre 2008)

alors attention, j'ai eu le même problème il faut surtout pas le essayer de le ré-allumer par le bouton "allumer" car il efface ta mémoire un peu plus chaque fois que tu essaye de l'allumer


----------

